# Juventus - Tottenham. 13 febbraio 2018, ore 20.45. Tv e streaming



## Tifo'o (10 Febbraio 2018)

Difficile partita per la Juventus che sfiderà il Tottenham all'Allianz Stadium di Torino. La Juve in campionato viaggia ad un ritmo altissimo ed arriva da una vittoria contro la Fiorentina. Il Tottenham invece in campionato lotta per il quarto posto, ma in CL non ha perso mai nonostante un gruppo con Dortmund e Real Madrid. Arriva da una vittoria contro l'Arsenal con gol di Kane.

Dove vedere la partita?

Match visibile su Premium ed in streaming su Premium Streaming.

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Difficile partita per la Juventus che sfiderà il Tottenham all'Allianz Stadium di Torino. La Juve in campionato viaggia ad un ritmo altissimo ed arriva da una vittoria contro la Fiorentina. Il Tottenham invece in campionato lotta per il quarto posto, ma in CL non ha perso mai nonostante un gruppo con Dortmund e Real Madrid. Arriva da una vittoria contro l'Arsenal con gol di Kane.
> 
> Dove vedere la partita?
> 
> ...



Speriamo ci pensi Mirko e il KANE


----------



## juventino (10 Febbraio 2018)

Difficile fare un pronostico: la Juve sembra essersi ritrovata in difesa ed è nettamente cresciuta rispetto al mediocre inizio di stagione, ma non ha ancora trovato nessuna squadra davvero attendibile come test finora. Il Tottenham dal canto suo può vantare la tipica condizione fisica delle squadre di Premier, che può mettere in seria difficoltà i bianconeri, ma la tipica disorganizzazione tattica delle squadre inglesi può essere fatale con i contropiedi tipici della Juve.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Febbraio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Difficile fare un pronostico: la Juve sembra essersi ritrovata in difesa ed è nettamente cresciuta rispetto al mediocre inizio di stagione, ma non ha ancora trovato nessuna squadra davvero attendibile come test finora. *Il Tottenham dal canto suo può vantare la tipica condizione fisica delle squadre di Premier, che può mettere in seria difficoltà i bianconeri, ma la tipica disorganizzazione tattica delle squadre inglesi può essere fatale con i contropiedi tipici della Juve.*



Si infatti, se si regge l'urto di questi che corrono a mille e piazzi due contropiedi giusti, li ammazzi con niente. Due pere e via. Se li sbagli però è dura


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Difficile partita per la Juventus che sfiderà il Tottenham all'Allianz Stadium di Torino. La Juve in campionato viaggia ad un ritmo altissimo ed arriva da una vittoria contro la Fiorentina. Il Tottenham invece in campionato lotta per il quarto posto, ma in CL non ha perso mai nonostante un gruppo con Dortmund e Real Madrid. Arriva da una vittoria contro l'Arsenal con gol di Kane.
> 
> Dove vedere la partita?
> 
> ...



Il Tottenham visto oggi non ha speranze, malissimo dietro


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Febbraio 2018)

0-2


----------



## Heaven (11 Febbraio 2018)

3-0 Juventus.


----------



## Serginho (11 Febbraio 2018)

Bella sfida, il Tottenham è una bella squadra solida in ogni reparto e davanti hanno uno che segna più di Messi


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Febbraio 2018)

Ma figurarsi, gli inglesi dietro sono dei cani . Finita 3/4 a zero


----------



## diavolo (11 Febbraio 2018)

Doppietta di Eriksen.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Febbraio 2018)

leggo ballerini dietro 
poi guardo e hanno solo 4 goal in + rispetto il City 

poi i giocatori tecnici in tutti i reparti e il Bomber di Premier 

non saprei.. però sicuro non è una passeggiata 
da come si evince in certi commenti.. anche perché sono 12 giornate che non perdono


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Febbraio 2018)

L'ultima volta che la Juventus ha eliminato una squadra inglese in uno scontro diretto andata / ritorno doveva vincere ancora la sua prima Coppa dei Campioni. Il favorito per me è il Tottenham. Con Allegri però non si sa mai, il primo anno con noi fu eliminato dal Totocoso, gli altri due anni dal Barcellona. E sul Barcellona si è preso la rivincita lo scorso anno. Sarà una sfida interessante, vale non dico come una finale (perché è secca) ma come una semifinale sì.


----------



## Asso_86 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Detto francamente, ho brutte sensazioni per questa partita.

Abbiamo troppi infortunati importanti (Dybala e Matuidi su tutti, ma pure Cuadrado), e loro giocano un calcio aggressivo in pressing, un tipo di calcio che soffriamo particolarmente.

La vedo male


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Detto francamente, ho brutte sensazioni per questa partita.
> 
> Abbiamo troppi infortunati importanti (Dybala e Matuidi su tutti, ma pure Cuadrado), e loro giocano un calcio aggressivo in pressing, un tipo di calcio che soffriamo particolarmente.
> 
> La vedo male



E inoltre gli arbitri italiani non si possono mettere in lista UEFA, governo ladro


----------



## DrHouse (13 Febbraio 2018)

sono in ripresa rispetto al sorteggio di dicembre...
ma anche la Juve non è più quella di inizio stagione...

partita difficile per entrambe...
la Juve è più completa, ma l'attacco Tottenham ha poco da invidiare alle big europee...


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2018)

Curioso di vedere come preparerà la gara allegri.


----------



## Devil man (13 Febbraio 2018)

Senza Dybala è dura.... E Kane può far male


----------



## Asso_86 (13 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> sono in ripresa rispetto al sorteggio di dicembre...
> ma anche la Juve non è più quella di inizio stagione...
> 
> partita difficile per entrambe...
> la Juve è più completa, ma l'attacco Tottenham ha poco da invidiare alle big europee...



Il punto è che pure noi siamo in emergenza davanti.


----------



## DrHouse (13 Febbraio 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Il punto è che pure noi siamo in emergenza davanti.



vero...
però un tridente Costa-Higuain-Mandzukic (o Bernardeschi) non mi sembra così scarso...


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Febbraio 2018)

Vittoria del Tottenham a 3.70, quota molto allettante. Dalla parte di De Sciglio gioca un cero Dale Alli... partita comunque molto aperta penso.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Curioso di vedere come preparerà la gara allegri.



Più o meno come quella del Bayern di due anni fa (che gli andò male) giocando per lo 0-0 soffrendo e cercando l'episodio favorevole... se gli va di lusso vincono 1-0, se gli va male possono non presentarsi al ritorno


----------



## MGP (13 Febbraio 2018)

se la juve non vince senza concedere sara un ritorno al favore dei inglesi.
la juve non gioca bene e ha asenze importante (matuidi su tutti) e totenham ha un gioco veloce e credo che sara molta soferenza stasera per la juve.
vediamo, la juve e ancora la favorita per qualificarsi ma non credo che sara semplice e puo anche andare al favore del totenham.
i englesi sono dipendenti di kane, vediamo che fara allegri


----------



## IDRIVE (13 Febbraio 2018)

In amichevole precampionato il Tottenham scherzò con la Juve, che era però un cantiere aperto, ovvio che le cose da agosto a febbraio cambiano. Bianconeri incerottati, ma sono perplesso dal tradizionale atteggiamento delle squadre inglesi in trasferta, che spesso e volentieri diventano delle lasagne. 
Con questo: C'mon, Spurs!


----------



## Asso_86 (13 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> vero...
> però un tridente Costa-Higuain-Mandzukic (o Bernardeschi) non mi sembra così scarso...



No certo, ma io continuo a pensare che Mandzukic li sia una zavorra in certe partire europee...


----------



## DrHouse (13 Febbraio 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> No certo, ma io continuo a pensare che Mandzukic li sia una zavorra in certe partire europee...



vorrei avere io quella zavorra.

interessa mica Kalinic da quelle parti?


----------



## Asso_86 (13 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> vorrei avere io quella zavorra.
> 
> interessa mica Kalinic da quelle parti?



Ciò che non mi piace non è Mandzukic in sè, ma vederlo lì largo. Li ci vuole uno che salti l’uomo. Pjaca l’avrei tenuto


----------



## 7vinte (13 Febbraio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Vittoria del Tottenham a 3.70, quota molto allettante. Dalla parte di De Sciglio gioca un cero Dale Alli... partita comunque molto aperta penso.



Gioca Son. Cmq Son vs De Sciglio o anche Alli ci sarà da divertirsi. Forza Tottenham!!!


----------



## juventino (13 Febbraio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Gioca Son. Cmq Son vs De Sciglio o anche Alli ci sarà da divertirsi. Forza Tottenham!!!



Guardate che De Sciglio dopo il pessimo esordio in Supercoppa sta facendo davvero bene (contro le mie previsioni). Io ci andrei cauto su certi pronostici.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Febbraio 2018)

*cm.com:"per la juve sarà 4-2-3-1 con Mandzukic,Bernardeschi e Douglas Costa"*


----------



## 7vinte (13 Febbraio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *cm.com:"per la juve sarà 4-2-3-1 con Mandzukic,Bernardeschi e Douglas Costa"*



.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *cm.com:"per la juve sarà 4-2-3-1 con Mandzukic,Bernardeschi e Douglas Costa"*



Moduli speculari, saranno fondamentali i duelli individuali.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2018)

Juventus (4-2-3-1): Buffon; De Sciglio, Benatia, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Pjanic, Khedira; Bernardeschi, Douglas Costa, Mandzukic, Higuain.
Tottenham (4-2-3-1): Lloris; Trippier, Sanchez, Vertonghen, Davies; Dier, Dembelé; Eriksen, Alli, Son; Kane.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Febbraio 2018)

C.o.y.s!


----------



## hiei87 (13 Febbraio 2018)

La juventus ha il vantaggio di giocare la prima in casa. Se fanno risultato e a Wembley possono permettersi di giocare per gestirlo, lo gestiscono. Il Tottenham in casa è tosto e può anche vincere, ma dubito che possa fare più di uno o due gol alla difesa bianconera.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2018)

Non usciranno mai vivi dallo Stadium. Se va tutto bene, il Tottenham pareggia, ma al 90% perderanno; Pochettino dovrà cercare di limitare i danni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2018)

Figurarsi , 3-0 e passaggio ipotecato


----------



## 7vinte (13 Febbraio 2018)

Forza tottenhaaaaaam!!!!!


----------



## 7vinte (13 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Juventus (4-2-3-1): Buffon; De Sciglio, Benatia, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Pjanic, Khedira; Bernardeschi, Douglas Costa, Mandzukic, Higuain.
> Tottenham (4-2-3-1): Lloris; Trippier, Sanchez, Vertonghen, Davies; Dier, Dembelé; Eriksen, Alli, Son; Kane.



Lamela gioca,Son no


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2018)

Pffffff già finita.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2018)

e non ci credo hanno già segnato


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Febbraio 2018)

1-0 Higuain.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Febbraio 2018)

Ma la difesa del Tottenham? Sti inglesi non sanno proprio cosa sia il calcio


----------



## kipstar (13 Febbraio 2018)

forse fuorigioco sul gol...


----------



## hiei87 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Niente, sono irreali


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2018)

Rigore

Finirà 5-6 a 0

Ridicolo sto Totocoso.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2018)

Rigore ciao core


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Febbraio 2018)

Ma sono ritardati i giocatori del Tottenham?


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2018)

Sto Pochettino in Italia verrebbe stuprato anche da Ammazzalorso.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2018)

Ma solo contro di noi sti maledetti hanno fatto la partita della vita?


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Ho spento
Non è possibile dai


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ho spento



Pure io


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2018)

Dele Alli torna a fare video ***** valà


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non usciranno mai vivi dallo Stadium. Se va tutto bene, il Tottenham pareggia, ma al 90% perderanno; Pochettino dovrà cercare di limitare i danni.



Esattamente.

Troppo inadeguato questo calcio inglese.


----------



## uolfetto (13 Febbraio 2018)

è la juve che è forte, fatevene (facciamocene) una ragione. anche quest'anno è una delle favorite della champions.


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Febbraio 2018)

Minuto 1 lasciano Higuain solo in area.
Minuto 10 gamba alta in area.
La Juve sarà pure forte ma questi dietro so' pippe.
Due gol regalati.


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Febbraio 2018)

2022


----------



## Devil man (13 Febbraio 2018)

Ma quanto è scarso il totenam??? Cioè la Juve gioca anche di turn over per quanti infortunati hanno...
Penso pure noi possiamo mettere sotto questo Totenam....


----------



## Activia01 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Per Buffon gridano alla strabiliante parata anche sui retropassaggi


----------



## 7vinte (13 Febbraio 2018)

Kaneeee


----------



## Devil man (13 Febbraio 2018)

Kane 2 - 1


----------



## Djici (13 Febbraio 2018)

Kane !


----------



## Serginho (13 Febbraio 2018)

Che animale Kane


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Dai oraaaaaaaaa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Il Tottenham sta dominando.

Fortuna della Juve la partenza razzo, ma al momento forse firmerebbero per finire 2-2.

Forte leggere i soliti commenti lapidari con il senno di poi...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Che minilepre Costa


----------



## 7vinte (13 Febbraio 2018)

Godo higuapig


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Sti idioti del Tottenham non l'hanno capito che non devono entrare in scivolata in area di rigore loro ogni volta.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Non ho visto i primi 15 minuti, ma dopo mi è sembrato che il Tottenham fosse completamente padrone del campo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Dallo streaming non si vede, ma l'ha toccata LLoris?


----------



## Serginho (13 Febbraio 2018)

Il Tottenham è forte, tra l'altro c'era pure un rigore su Kane. Bella partita, tosta per la rube


----------



## juventino (13 Febbraio 2018)

Esattamente la partita che mi aspettavo (purtroppo). Il Tottenham ha tutti i pregi delle squadre di Premier (pressing disumano e buon palleggio), ma anche i difetti (in difesa fanno pietà, non si possono concedere due rigori in un ottavo di Champions). Tocca sperare che calino almeno un pochino sennò è durissima.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Febbraio 2018)

guardando solo le statistiche xkè la partita nn l'ho vista finora 
il Tottenham sta dominando la partita.. tra punizioni,possesso palla e tiri in porta.

la Juve la solita cinica.. però 2 rigori assegnati sono veramente troppi..

xo se finisce così con un solo goal di vantaggio 
li vedo male al ritorno in casa.. e troppo poco...
cioè il pallino del gioco in trasferta eh..


----------



## de sica (13 Febbraio 2018)

Leggendo i vostri commenti iniziali, non vedendo la partita, uno potrebbe pensare che la Juve stia facendo un partitone. Invece per quello che ho visto, gli spurs stanno dominando e il 3-1 a fine primo tempo sarebbe stata una beffa clamorosa. I gobbi 3 tiri in porta, di cui due rigori, poi lo zero assoluto.


----------



## Pitermilanista (13 Febbraio 2018)

Tottenham Hotspurs nettamente superiori, tatticamente,tecnicamente e fisicamente. 

Il meglio che può produrre il calcio italiano (sette scudi di fila) è un ignobile catenaccio, in casa propria, contro la quinta o sesta della Premier. E questo è quanto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Febbraio 2018)

chissà se fischia un'altro rigore?? forse così batte un record XD


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Febbraio 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Leggendo i vostri commenti iniziali, non vedendo la partita, uno potrebbe pensare che la Juve stia facendo un partitone. Invece per quello che ho visto, gli spurs stanno dominando e il 3-1 a fine primo tempo sarebbe stata una beffa clamorosa. I gobbi 3 tiri in porta, di cui due rigori, poi lo zero assoluto.



Per altro, il gol del 1-0 è in fuorigioco.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2018)

comunque con portieri da 5,5 sarebbe già 5-3 o giù di li.


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Febbraio 2018)

Partita divertente e qualificazione aperta, ma sia che passi la Juventus che il Tottenham, se giocano in questo modo contro squadre che perdonano meno, il cammino in Champions di chi supererà questo turno non sarà lungo.

Mi stupisce francamente vedere la Juve soffrire così in casa, siamo abituati a vedergli fare il buono e il cattivo tempo in Italia. La Champions è indubbiamente un'altra cosa (speriamo di tornarci presto anche noi).


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2018)

*Goooooooooollllllllll

2-2*


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## 7vinte (13 Febbraio 2018)

Gooooool


----------



## kipstar (13 Febbraio 2018)

gli spurs sono veramente un ottima squadra ma sono quarti in premier....ad un bel po' di punti dal MC...questo fa capire la differenza di valori tra il nostro campionato e la premier....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Febbraio 2018)

era nell aria... 
dite che buttano ancora i palloni in campo? LOL


----------



## Milanista (13 Febbraio 2018)

Speriamo Buffon rinnovi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Febbraio 2018)

Al 2-2 è andato down il sito dei gobbi per qualche secondo


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Febbraio 2018)

2-2


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Febbraio 2018)

Il portiere su cui rifondare la nazionale: minipapera due minuti prima del gol e gol preso sul suo palo.
Un saluto a Malagò, Di Biagio e Sky.


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Febbraio 2018)

Appena pareggiato e stanno attaccando. La Juve sul 2 a 0 si chiuse e lasciò il pallino al Tottenham. È anche una questione di mentalità.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Febbraio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Appena pareggiato e stanno attaccando. La Juve sul 2 a 0 si chiuse e lasciò il pallino al Tottenham. È anche una questione di mentalità.




Penso anche a noi che ci siamo chiusi contro il benevento 

Non capirò mai la mentalità di rinunciare a giocare, un conto è non forzare, un altro è rinunciare proprio


----------



## Serginho (13 Febbraio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Appena pareggiato e stanno attaccando. La Juve sul 2 a 0 si chiuse e lasciò il pallino al Tottenham. È anche una questione di mentalità.



Non è che gli ha lasciato il pallino, ma gli inglesi se lo sono preso


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Penso anche a noi che ci siamo chiusi contro il benevento
> 
> Non capirò mai la mentalità di rinunciare a giocare, un conto è non forzare, un altro è rinunciare proprio



Si, assolutamente. Parlavo proprio di mentalità in senso "italico".


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Febbraio 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non è che gli ha lasciato il pallino, ma gli inglesi se lo sono preso



E non l'hanno più mollato aggiungerei.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Penso anche a noi che ci siamo chiusi contro il benevento
> 
> Non capirò mai la mentalità di rinunciare a giocare, un conto è non forzare, un altro è rinunciare proprio



Mah dipende..nel 2012 Guardiola butto al cesso una finale praticamente in tasca addirittura in 11 contro 10 nonostante il 2-0.. si presero il gol in contropiede di ramires al fine primo tempo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Febbraio 2018)

Due pere fuori casa..... Bene bene.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> xo se finisce così con un solo goal di vantaggio
> li vedo male al ritorno in casa.. e troppo poco...
> cioè il pallino del gioco in trasferta eh..



adesso è pure peggio


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2018)

Juve praticamente fuori dai


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2018)

il segreto è non guardare la partita, buono aver spento sul 2-0
e non guarderò neanche il ritorno


----------



## 7vinte (13 Febbraio 2018)

Ora il Tottenham è favorito


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il segreto è non guardare la partita, buono aver spento sul 2-0
> e non guarderò neanche il ritorno



Ahahaahahahahha è vero!

Come si riaccende la tv... taaaaaac gol dei gobbi.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2018)

Certo, quand'è che noi torniamo a giocare certe partite? Ah.. quando smettiamo di mettere babbei in panchina che ti mandano in vacca la stagione..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Juve praticamente fuori dai



Non credo, hanno ancora un 40% di chance. Il problema è più psicologico alla fine. La juve poteva andare sul 3-0 oggi. Questi dietro fanno schifo. In casa saranno montatissimi e probabile faranno ancora più schifo del solito dietro, fargli dei gol sarà tutto, forché impossibile. Dipende molto dalla tenuta mentale della juventus


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Febbraio 2018)

dite che al ritorno faranno il catenaccio con i solito contropiede


----------



## diavolo (13 Febbraio 2018)

Al ritorno i carcerati ne prendono tre.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Certo, quand'è che noi torniamo a giocare certe partite? Ah.. quando smettiamo di mettere babbei in panchina che ti mandano in vacca la stagione..



Speriamo prestissimo. Quanto manca la Champions.

Anche se, bisogna riconoscerlo, ad oggi non saremmo minimamente attrezzati e rischieremmo tante figuracce.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non credo, hanno ancora un 40% di chance. Il problema è più psicologico alla fine. La juve poteva andare sul 3-0 oggi. Questi dietro fanno schifo. In casa saranno montatissimi e probabile faranno ancora più schifo del solito dietro, fargli dei gol sarà tutto, forché impossibile. Dipende molto dalla tenuta mentale della juventus



Ma non lo batti sto Totteenham dai.. oggi hanno giocato la loro peggior partita in CL e ti sei fatto rimontare due volte. E non tiratemi la storia del Bayern due anni fa. In quel caso la Juve recuperò 2 gol all'andata e le motivazioni erano a 1000.. ora il contrario


----------



## hiei87 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Ottimo risultato. A Londra sarà una bella partita. La juve si dovrà scoprire e un gol probabilmente lo segnerà, ma non sarà facile non prenderne.
Godo spudoratamente per il "grande uomo". Chissà se dopo questa partita non ci ripenserà e deciderà di continuare a giocare fino anche ai mondiali in Qatar.


----------



## Asso_86 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Eh eh, aveva ragione Berlusconi su Allegri, c’è poco da fare.

Questo ha in testa solo 10 minuti di gioco, se si trova in vantaggio il resto della gara è baricentro basso e coprire gli spazi.

Ma ahimè, il Tottenham non è la Fiorentina, quelli sono grossi e forti.


Allegri per quel che mi riguarda è il vero problema della Juventus: dalla mentalità agli infortuni.

Speriamo che l’anno prossimo se ne vada, portandosi via gentaglia come Mandzukic e Khedira.


----------



## Raryof (13 Febbraio 2018)

St'anno hanno trovato gente con qualità e corsa, la palla non l'hanno MAI vista.
Squadretta, squadretta e dopo la mazzata che prenderanno al ritorno ridimensionati.
Mai visto una squadra andare 2-0 dopo 8 minuti in casa e subire totalmente l'avversaria in questa maniera, praticamente hanno spazzato tutta la partita, la loro qualità a centrocampo non è abbastanza quando trovi squadre forti e che non si scansano o vanno down dopo il 2-0.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Febbraio 2018)

cmq se i ricambi sono sturaro e bentacur 
mi chiedo quale sia la favola dei giocatori di ricambio + attrezzati rispetto il napoli ?? 

Dybala Cuadrado e forse Matuiti sono sopra la norma e neppure il Top del Top 
gli altri o sono scarsi o nella norma.. e Marchisio oramai nn è + un calciatore 
(già non lo consideravo forte prima)


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2018)

Io credo che l'uno due dopo pochi minuti abbia, paradossalmente, complicato terribilmente la partita ai gobbi. Hanno completamente smesso di giocare ed ii Tottenham ha preso in mano la partita.


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Ciao ragazzi, voglio solo ricordarvi che quando compravamo Matri a 12/13 Mln il Tottenham con gli stessi soldi prendeva Eriksen


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahaahahahahha è vero!
> 
> Come si riaccende la tv... taaaaaac gol dei gobbi.



mi era capitato uguale 2 anni fa nel ritorno contro il bayern degli ottavi
sul 0-2 per i gobbi ho spento e ho riacceso solo sul 4-2 ai supplementari per il b.monaco


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io credo che l'uno due dopo pochi minuti abbia, paradossalmente, complicato terribilmente la partita ai gobbi. Hanno completamente smesso di giocare ed ii Tottenham ha preso in mano la partita.



ma loro che sono x la maggior parte contropiede 
non dovevano sfruttare il doppio vantaggio? 
secondo me gli erano superiori.. punto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> mi era capitato uguale 2 anni fa nel ritorno contro il bayern degli ottavi
> sul 0-2 per i gobbi ho spento e ho riacceso solo sul 4-2 ai supplementari per il b.monaco



io invece ero convintissimo che rimontavano (ma veramente sicuro al 100% del mio fatto) 
e mi sono goduto ogni attivo della partita.. sopratutto i supplementari


----------



## juventino (13 Febbraio 2018)

Nel secondo tempo hanno fatto poco per meritare il pari, ma considerato che hanno dominato per larghi tratti il primo direi che il risultato è giusto. Buffon spero vivamente che venga panchinato.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo prestissimo. Quanto manca la Champions.
> 
> Anche se, bisogna riconoscerlo, ad oggi non saremmo minimamente attrezzati e rischieremmo tante figuracce.



Certamente, ma giocare la Cl serve per tenere la mentalità europea ed il dna Champions. Alla fine il calcio è ciclico, il Real per 7 anni prendeva sberle ogni ottavo contro il Lione di turno. Ma se nei 7 anni il Real avesse smesso di entrate in Cl, oggi non sarebbero quella squadra che è.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Si mette molto male.


----------



## juventino (13 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma non lo batti sto Totteenham dai.. oggi hanno giocato la loro peggior partita in CL e ti sei fatto rimontare due volte. E non tiratemi la storia del Bayern due anni fa. In quel caso la Juve recuperò 2 gol all'andata e le motivazioni erano a 1000.. ora il contrario



Nel calcio non si può mai dire nulla. Va detto pure che oggi alla Juve mancavano Dybala e Matuidi, che sono fondamentali.


----------



## Devil man (13 Febbraio 2018)

Ma ci fanno un episodio su Netflix su questa partita ? Perché merita tanto....7 finali perse Buffon Docet


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Eh eh, aveva ragione Berlusconi su Allegri, c’è poco da fare.
> 
> Questo ha in testa solo 10 minuti di gioco, se si trova in vantaggio il resto della gara è baricentro basso e coprire gli spazi.
> 
> ...



Due finali di Champions di fila, dai. Di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Eh eh, aveva ragione Berlusconi su Allegri, c’è poco da fare.
> 
> Questo ha in testa solo 10 minuti di gioco, se si trova in vantaggio il resto della gara è baricentro basso e coprire gli spazi.
> 
> ...



Però la squadra non mi pare così ben assortita come si pensava.

(magari lo sbaglio è anche suo a non mettere in discussione il 4-2-3-1 già in estate)


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Eh eh, aveva ragione Berlusconi su Allegri, c’è poco da fare.
> 
> Questo ha in testa solo 10 minuti di gioco, se si trova in vantaggio il resto della gara è baricentro basso e coprire gli spazi.
> 
> ...


Ha i suoi difetti, come li ha Ancelotti che non vince i campionati e Guardiola che è fissato con il tiki taka che gli ha fatto vincere tanto, ma anche perdere di brutto certe partite decisive. Ma dire che è IL problema della Juventus...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Febbraio 2018)

mi sa che però quest'anno la Champions se la porta a casa il City


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> dite che al ritorno faranno il catenaccio con i solito contropiede



Mi aspetto la,replica di Bayern Monaco - Juventus di 2 anni fa


----------



## de sica (13 Febbraio 2018)

Intanto vecchia baldracca.com è in crash continuo


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Sky in lacrime 
Maledetti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Febbraio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Sky in lacrime
> Maledetti



La D'amico dovrà dare tanti baci con la lingua a Buffon


----------



## juventino (13 Febbraio 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Eh eh, aveva ragione Berlusconi su Allegri, c’è poco da fare.
> 
> Questo ha in testa solo 10 minuti di gioco, se si trova in vantaggio il resto della gara è baricentro basso e coprire gli spazi.
> 
> ...



Il problema della Juve lo sanno tutti qual è, e di certo non sono gli allenatori. Ma ormai ho smesso da tempo di lottare coi mulini a vento.


----------



## Asso_86 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Certamente, ma giocare la Cl serve per tenere la mentalità europea ed il dna Champions. Alla fine il calcio è ciclico, il Real per 7 anni prendeva sberle ogni ottavo contro il Lione di turno. Ma se nei 7 anni il Real avesse smesso di entrate in Cl, oggi non sarebbero quella squadra che è.



Possiamo passare se ci mettiamo in testa di pressare 90 minuti e attaccare cercando insistentemente due gol, anche a costo di prenderne due.


----------



## Asso_86 (13 Febbraio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però la squadra non mi pare così ben assortita come si pensava.
> 
> (magari lo sbaglio è anche suo a non mettere in discussione il 4-2-3-1 già in estate)



Siamo insufficienti a centrocampo.

Ma c’è un problema nel problema: Allegri ha notoriamente uno staff di macellai


----------



## 1972 (13 Febbraio 2018)

per quelli che pensano ancora che sia sufficiente un portiere mediocre citando il real......
il piu' grande preparatore dei portieri italiani sosteneva, in quel di san benedetto del tronto: se la palla entra in rete scavalcando la barriere nessuna colpa imputabile al portiere. se prendi gol su punizione sul tuo palo sei na pippa.... questo l 'ho scritto anche per difendere gigio dalle critiche sul palo di viviano in spal milan. morale: me tengo gigio tutta la vita .....


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io credo che l'uno due dopo pochi minuti abbia, paradossalmente, complicato terribilmente la partita ai gobbi. Hanno completamente smesso di giocare ed ii Tottenham ha preso in mano la partita.


Più o meno quello che è successo a noi con la SPAL..


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Allegri eterno fallito. Vinci 2-0 e ti arrocchi in difesa in casa contro il Tottenham che dietro è più vulnerabile della Nappi. Questo è un mezzo miracolato che non c'ha mai capito nulla. Anche se non li do per morti visto i precedenti


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque il 4-2-3-1- può andare bene se imposti x andare ad aggredire alti se tendi ad avere il comando del gioco..nel momento in cui il possesso lo prendono gli altri vai in grosse difficoltà in quanto douglas bernardeschi mandzukic non sono centrocampisti di contenimento e quindi i soli khedira e pjanic non possono bastare..


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non credo, hanno ancora un 40% di chance. Il problema è più psicologico alla fine. La juve poteva andare sul 3-0 oggi. Questi dietro fanno schifo. In casa saranno montatissimi e probabile faranno ancora più schifo del solito dietro, fargli dei gol sarà tutto, forché impossibile. Dipende molto dalla tenuta mentale della juventus



Io invece vedo questo Tottenham più solido e compatto in casa, sicuramente con Arderweireld e Heung-Min Son dal primo minuto, eliminatoria in salita per i gobbi.


----------



## MGP (14 Febbraio 2018)

ciao ciao qualificazione ... auguri al totenham per giocare il calcio.
la juve ha una squadra forte ma un alenatore picolo che da un aporto mentale perdente alla squadra.
senza coragio non si vince in champions.
totenham ha giocato senza paura e ha la prima opzione per andare avanti.
buffon deve fare panchina e allegri deve andare via, questo e il maximo che alegri puo dare a questa squadra, se la societa vuole fare un paso avanti deve capire che allegri non puo dare di piu.
quest'anno io ho la impresione che la juve non vince niente


----------



## ralf (14 Febbraio 2018)

Appena tornato del cesso stadium, vedere Dembelè (partitona) e Eriksen aprire in due il centrocampo, e vedere la linea difensiva della rube non capirci un cacchio contro il pressing alto del Poch non ha prezzo. Al ritorno con Alderweireld e Rose in più, ne prendono altre 3.
Oh when the Spurs, go marching in, oh when the Spurs go marching in, I wanna be in that number, oh When the Spurs go marching in…


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Febbraio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Appena tornato del cesso stadium, vedere Dembelè (partitona) e Eriksen aprire in due il centrocampo, e vedere la linea difensiva della rube non capirci un cacchio contro il pressing alto del Poch non ha prezzo. Al ritorno con Alderweireld e Rose in più, ne prendono altre 3.
> Oh when the Spurs, go marching in, oh when the Spurs go marching in, I wanna be in that number, oh When the Spurs go marching in…



Complimenti per vedere questa fantastica squadra di Pochettino, Dembèle un mostro, Kane un killer, Eriksen un fenomeno, forse mi aspettavo di più di Dele Alli e non ho capito perche Lamela titolare e non Heung-Min Son.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Febbraio 2018)

Per la Juve in Champions quest'anno ho sensazioni negative sin da settembre, non ti riprendi subito da una finale come quella dell'anno scorso e noi ne sappiamo qualcosa. Quando ho saputo del sorteggio col Tottenham ho pensato che sarebbe stata difficilissima e mi sono sorpreso di sentire del vantaggio di 2-0 dopo dieci minuti ma in effetti la partita era ancora lunghissima. Come con il Real, questa squadra denota ancora delle carenze caratteriali proprio quando è il momento di far sua la partita, di azzannare la preda. E Higuain che sbaglia il rigore del possibile KO ne è l'emblema. Per me sono virtualmente fuori, un'eventuale qualificazione a Londra sarebbe un'impresa dal profumo di finale, darebbe uno slancio pazzesco, questo è sicuro. Come successe al Milan del 2007, si cominciò a capire tutto dopo il 2-0 a Monaco che ribaltò il 2-2 in casa, ma quella era una squadra di campioni (già abituata a certe vittorie) che aveva superato lo shock di Istanbul, questa è una Juve forte ma non abituata a vincere in Europa e che pare ancora in preda allo shock di Cardiff. Vediamo se riescono a sorprendermi.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Febbraio 2018)

Squadra ridicola con 15 scudetti netti e le coppe campioni del nottingham forrest. Se non rubasse in Italia dovrebbe essere sui livelli di Bayern e Real Madrid per il "dominio" che ha in Italia.
Buffon ridicolo e godo.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Febbraio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Squadra ridicola con 15 scudetti netti e le coppe campioni del nottingham forrest. Se non rubasse in Italia dovrebbe essere sui livelli di Bayern e Real Madrid per il "dominio" che ha in Italia.
> Buffon ridicolo e godo.



Quoto tutto e aggiungo che l'Inter,ridicola per com'è,ha una coppa in più della gobba.C'e' poco da fare,non so quanto tempo passerà ma sono sempre più convinto che saremo noi a riportarla in italia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Febbraio 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Eh eh, aveva ragione Berlusconi su Allegri, c’è poco da fare.
> 
> Questo ha in testa solo 10 minuti di gioco, se si trova in vantaggio il resto della gara è baricentro basso e coprire gli spazi.
> 
> ...



Finalmente qualcuno che vede veramente giocare Mandzukic, uno schifo


----------



## Il Genio (14 Febbraio 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Eh eh, aveva ragione Berlusconi su Allegri, c’è poco da fare.
> 
> Questo ha in testa solo 10 minuti di gioco, se si trova in vantaggio il resto della gara è baricentro basso e coprire gli spazi.
> 
> ...



Khedira?
Quello che contro il Real Sassuolo nella roboante vittoria per 7-0 ha letteralmente spadroneggiato?
Quello che entrava da tutte le parti e ha fatto una doppietta?
Ah, il Sassuolo...


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si mette molto male.



O molto bene


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Squadra ridicola con 15 scudetti netti e le coppe campioni del nottingham forrest. Se non rubasse in Italia dovrebbe essere sui livelli di Bayern e Real Madrid per il "dominio" che ha in Italia.
> *Buffon ridicolo e godo*.



Ma se lo vogliamo portare a Euro 2020!!!!


----------



## mistergao (14 Febbraio 2018)

La partita di ieri conferma la differenza di mentalità che esiste tra la Juventus ed il Milan, ed è per questo che il tifoso milanista sbeffeggia quello juventino per ciò che è accaduto.
Il pareggio di ieri è in realtà cominciato a maturare venerdì scorso, quando Allegri ha mandato in campo i titolari contro la Fiorentina, spompando giocatori come Khedira, che (ben si sa) non sono il massimo in quanto a tenuta fisica. Difatti ieri Khedira è stato tra i peggiori. Perchè? Perchè a Torino "vincere è l'unica cosa che conta" e se la Juve non vince l'ennesimo scudetto è uno psicodramma assurdo. Ma vincere non è sognatre, è qualcosa di molto più concreto, e a Torino non sono abituati a coltivare i sogni. Perchè se venerdì scorso avessero mandato in campo i vari Asamoah, Sturaro, Betancur e Rugani al posto dei titolari, probabilmente non avrebbero vinto (e il Napoli avrebbe allungato), ma ieri sera i titolarissimi avrebbero avuto più birra.
Fessi noi (in passato) a puntare tutto sulle coppe o loro a non puntarci per niente? Boh, questione di punti di vista.
E complimenti per lo scudetto.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2018)

mistergao ha scritto:


> La partita di ieri conferma la differenza di mentalità che esiste tra la Juventus ed il Milan, ed è per questo che il tifoso milanista sbeffeggia quello juventino per ciò che è accaduto.
> Il pareggio di ieri è in realtà cominciato a maturare venerdì scorso, quando Allegri ha mandato in campo i titolari contro la Fiorentina, spompando giocatori come Khedira, che (ben si sa) non sono il massimo in quanto a tenuta fisica. Difatti ieri Khedira è stato tra i peggiori. Perchè? Perchè a Torino "vincere è l'unica cosa che conta" e se la Juve non vince l'ennesimo scudetto è uno psicodramma assurdo.



Lo scudetto lo vincono, a maggior ragione se escono dalle coppe adesso 
(esattamente come due anni fa quando a inizio del girone di ritorno erano dietro al Napoli e sono usciti agli ottavi di CL) 

Le due finali di CL le hanno raggiunte quando il cammino in campionato è stato più agevole


----------



## 7vinte (14 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> O molto bene



Be certo, il loro male per noi è un bene  . Forza Spurs!!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lo scudetto lo vincono, a maggior ragione se escono dalle coppe adesso
> (esattamente come due anni fa quando a inizio del girone di ritorno erano dietro al Napoli e sono usciti agli ottavi di CL)
> 
> Le due finali di CL le hanno raggiunte quando il cammino in campionato è stato più agevole



Ridimensionati a dir poco.
Che figura di melma : chiusi negli ultimi 25 metri a difendere ( male) come l'ultima delle provinciali.
Vorrei far notare che ieri la juve ha sofferto tremendamente contro la QUINTA forza della premier, giusto per inquadrare il livello del nostro piccolo calcio.
Chi in italia schiaccia la juve nella sua area come ha fatto ieri il tottenham?


----------



## ilCapitan6 (14 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chi in italia schiaccia la juve nella sua area come ha fatto ieri il tottenham?



Noi l'anno prossimo! (con tanto ottimismo)


----------



## pazzomania (14 Febbraio 2018)

Piantatela di dare per morti i gobbi, guardate, la state tirando talmente tanto che a Londra vinceranno 0-1 o 1-2

Garantito.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2018)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Noi l'anno prossimo! (con tanto ottimismo)



E me lo auguro anche io.
La partita di ieri dovrebbe aprire gli occhi un pò a tutti.
Tutto sommato la juve in questi anni ha fatto dei miracoli in coppa e va riconosciuto.
Vi pongo questa riflessione : durante il ciclo di ancelotti, quello delle tre finali in 5 anni dal 2003 al 2007 più la semifinale del 2006 e il suicidio col deportivo del 2004, il milan in un'ipotetica rappresentativa per club o top 11 champions che dir si voglia avrebbe portato nell'11 titolare tranquillamente 5-6 giocatori e altri 3-4 avrebbero lottato per i primi tre posti come titolari, questa juve oggi quanti uomini porta?
In quali ruoli e con quali calciatori è al top in europa?
Mandzukic e khedira sono top europa? Io dico sono arrivati in italia dopo che son stati spremuti per bene altrove.
La juve ha scelto di saccheggiare le rivali in italia per aumentare il divario netto che già esisteva ma non è prendendo higuain e pjanic che diminuisce il divario con le big d'europa e ieri si è visto a confronto di un tottenham che ha la forza di andare a prendere i migliori talenti per il mondo.
Il tottenham, la quinta forza di premier.
Se non cambia la musica la champions in italia non la porteremo mai.


----------



## koti (14 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ridimensionati a dir poco.
> Che figura di melma : chiusi negli ultimi 25 metri a difendere ( male) come l'ultima delle provinciali.
> Vorrei far notare che ieri la juve ha sofferto tremendamente contro la QUINTA forza della premier, giusto per inquadrare il livello del nostro piccolo calcio.
> Chi in italia schiaccia la juve nella sua area come ha fatto ieri il tottenham?


Questo Tottenham nella partita secca mette in difficoltà chiunque, ricordo che distrussero il Real Madrid pochi mesi fa (a Londra) ed uscirono imbattuti dal Bernabeu. Semplicemente mi pare più una squadra da coppa che da campionato: penso che se giocassero in serie A, con quella difesa oscena, perderebbero tantissimi punti e probabilmente arriverebbero dietro Juve e Napoli.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Piantatela di dare per morti i gobbi, guardate, la state tirando talmente tanto che a Londra vinceranno 0-1 o 1-2
> 
> Garantito.



Ieri però si è capito come può vincere la juve : solo in ripartenza o approfittando di errori degli spurs.
Palla a terra e giocando a calcio non c'è storia, ieri son stati umiliati.
Tra le linee li hanno ammazzati.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Questo Tottenham nella partita secca mette in difficoltà chiunque, ricordo che distrussero il Real Madrid pochi mesi fa (a Londra) ed uscirono imbattuti dal Bernabeu. Semplicemente mi pare più una squadra da coppa che da campionato: penso che se giocassero in serie A, con quella difesa oscena, perderebbero tantissimi punti e probabilmente arriverebbero dietro Juve e Napoli.



Non ne sarei cosi certo, hanno una qualità impressionante.


----------



## Devil man (14 Febbraio 2018)

Ieri doveva finire diversamente se c'era Shezny in porta finiva 2-1 di cosa stiamo parlando.... ringraziamo Buffon.. e il secondo rigore miracolo del portiere degli Spurs


----------



## Miracle1980 (14 Febbraio 2018)

Lungi da me difendere i gobbi ma ieri mancavano anche Dybala e Matuidi. Non sono così certo che a Londra passerà il Tottenham...


----------



## ilCapitan6 (14 Febbraio 2018)

Buffon, spero continui un altro anno, così condannerà per più partite - quelle chiave - la sua squadra.

Provate a osservare le due formazioni e il valore assoluto degli 11.

JUVENTUS (4-2-3-1): Buffon; De Sciglio, Benatia, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Khedira, Pjanic; Bernardeschi, Douglas Costa, Mandzukic; Higuain.
TOTTENHAM (4-2-3-1): Lloris; Aurier, Sanchez, Vertonghen, Davies; Dier, Dembelé; Eriksen, Dele Alli, Lamela; Kane. 

Buffon è in netta parabola discendente e non solo da questa stagione.
De Sciglio vale 1/4 di Aurier. Benatia - Chiellini sono nettamente più forti dei pariruolo della squadra di Londra, ma da soli non possono reggere l'urto. Alex Sandro non è più lui da quando gli è stato detto di restare al suo posto senza pretendere aumenti di stipendio o emigrare.

Khedira, Pjanic; Bernardeschi, Douglas Costa, Mandzukic 
Dembelé; Eriksen, Dier, Dele Alli, Lamela; 

Chi ha visto un paio di volte giocare gli inglesi sa bene che sono tutti più forti degli juventini. Imho solo Bernardeschi se continuasse a crescere potrebbe arrivare a quei livelli, ma oggi Dembelé, Eriksen, Dele Alli sono 'troppa roba'. Pjanic non ha quel dinamismo che Eriksen aggiunge alla qualità.

Ben venga una bella lezione alla Juventus. Spero siano annichiliti a Londra. 
Spero che il contraccolpo lo sentano in Serie A e che il Napoli riesca a staccarli.
Spero che in preda all'isteria prendano qualche decisione sbagliata e che non riescano ad assemblare subito un 11 così competitivo, dando alla concorrenza tempo per recuperare.


----------



## koti (14 Febbraio 2018)

Aurier visto ieri è imbarazzante. Il modo in cui è intervenuto su Costa in area di rigore manco in Lega pro si vede.


----------



## Devil man (14 Febbraio 2018)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Buffon, spero continui un altro anno, così condannerà per più partite - quelle chiave - la sua squadra.
> 
> Provate a osservare le due formazioni e il valore assoluto degli 11.
> 
> ...



Senza contare che Son Heung-min ha giocato solo gli ultimi 10 min... Al ritorno penso lo mettono titolare dal primo minuto


----------



## mistergao (14 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lo scudetto lo vincono, a maggior ragione se escono dalle coppe adesso
> (esattamente come due anni fa quando a inizio del girone di ritorno erano dietro al Napoli e sono usciti agli ottavi di CL)
> 
> Le due finali di CL le hanno raggiunte quando il cammino in campionato è stato più agevole



Guarda, mi stai suggerendo l'esempio perfetto della diversa mentalità tra le due società.
Milan 2006/2007: la squadra è penalizzata e lontanissima dall'Inter in campionato. Non prova neanche la rimonta, si accontenta del quarto posto e punta tutto sulla Champions. Poi ha la fortuna/bravura di vincerla.
Juventus 2015/2016: la squadra sprofonda a più di dieci punti dalla prima in classifica, parte con la super rimonta, sostanzialmente penalizzando la prestazione in Champions. Vince in campionato, ma in coppa esce agli ottavi contro un non irresistibile Bayern Monaco.

E che nessuno sostenga che Milan 2006/2007 > Juventus 2015/2016.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2018)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Guarda, mi stai suggerendo l'esempio perfetto della diversa mentalità tra le due società.
> Milan 2006/2007: la squadra è penalizzata e lontanissima dall'Inter in campionato. Non prova neanche la rimonta, si accontenta del quarto posto e punta tutto sulla Champions. Poi ha la fortuna/bravura di vincerla.
> Juventus 2015/2016: la squadra sprofonda a più di dieci punti dalla prima in classifica, parte con la super rimonta, sostanzialmente penalizzando la prestazione in Champions. Vince in campionato, ma in coppa esce agli ottavi contro un non irresistibile Bayern Monaco.
> 
> E che nessuno sostenga che Milan 2006/2007 > Juventus 2015/2016.



Ma ovviamente la storia del DNA europeo del Milan non è una storiella... basti pensare che anche negli ultimi anni dove eravamo disastrati ma riuscivamo a qualificarci per la Champions comunque siamo sempre arrivati agli ottavi, mentre la super Juventus di Conte usciva ai gironi... E sono convinto che se a Barcellona non danno 2 rigori a Messi nel 2012 potevamo pure rivincerla (quell'anno l'ha vinta Di Matteo con il Chelsea!!). 

Allo stesso tempo però mi dispiace aver rinunciato (non nel 2006/07 che era impossibile, ma in altre annate) diverse volte troppo presto ad ambire allo scudetto che dovrebbe essere sempre l'obiettivo primario proprio perché non puoi vincere la Champions tutti gli anni... ma ora è altra storia... è già un miracolo qualificarsi all'Europa League, magari dovremmo provare a vincere quella finché non saremo tornati ad alti livelli (prima o poi torneremo) 

Nel frattempo per chi desidera rivedere all'opera la grande Juve, stamattina con la Gazzetta è uscito il DVD con i primi 10' di Juventus - Tottenham


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ieri doveva finire diversamente se c'era Shezny in porta finiva 2-1 di cosa stiamo parlando.... ringraziamo Buffon.. e il secondo rigore miracolo del portiere degli Spurs



o da un altro punto di vista
la juventus ha avuto un gol in fuorigioco e due rigori e nonostante tutto non ha vinto
roba impensabile in Serie A


----------



## Devil man (14 Febbraio 2018)

ma che troll


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2018)

Io come sempre spero che vada avanti.

Le sconfitte in semifinale e finale sono spettacoli impagabili.


----------



## DrHouse (14 Febbraio 2018)

è ancora aperta...

ieri solito spettacolo Allegriano d'Europa: attendere e ripartire. certo, quando ripartono sono impossibili da arginare, ma se di fronte hai una squadra con quell'attacco, non puoi sperare non segnino.
anche perchè il Tottenham non è il Barcellona che vuole il tiki taka. quelli se trovano un buco segnano.

comunque sia, hanno una difesa ridicola... tanto forti davanti quanto scarsi dietro...
la Juve dovesse segnare di nuovo subito come ieri, aprirebbe autostrade per il contropiede...
l'unica paura che devono avere a Torino riguarda le gare di ritorno di Allegri... non ne ricordo una decente...


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## David Gilmour (14 Febbraio 2018)

Talmente Pochettino che li hanno chiusi nella loro metà campo per 70 minuti circa. E i due gol li hanno fatti in fuorigioco e su rigore. Tuttosport vede sempre la realtà a suo modo. Strappa sempre un sorriso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



Ma intanto, pianino pianino, inchiappettino di Pochettino. Che giornalino!


----------



## Aron (14 Febbraio 2018)

Quando vedo Eriksen mi sale il nervoso


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



Il pensiero ( convinto !! ) dello juventino medio.
Che poi almeno fossero consapevoli che la paura ( di vincere !! ) nel calcio è segno di impotenza/incapacità.
Me del resto contro il real non si sono sciolti come neve al sole?


----------



## Devil man (14 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il pensiero ( convinto !! ) dello juventino medio.
> Che poi almeno fossero consapevoli che la paura ( di vincere !! ) nel calcio è segno di impotenza/incapacità.
> Me del resto contro il real non si sono sciolti come neve al sole?



Tutto sport ha dato pure 6 a Buffon... tutte le altre testate 5!


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2018)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Guarda, mi stai suggerendo l'esempio perfetto della diversa mentalità tra le due società.
> Milan 2006/2007: la squadra è penalizzata e lontanissima dall'Inter in campionato. Non prova neanche la rimonta, si accontenta del quarto posto e punta tutto sulla Champions. Poi ha la fortuna/bravura di vincerla.
> Juventus 2015/2016: la squadra sprofonda a più di dieci punti dalla prima in classifica, parte con la super rimonta, sostanzialmente penalizzando la prestazione in Champions. Vince in campionato, ma in coppa esce agli ottavi contro un non irresistibile Bayern Monaco.
> 
> E che nessuno sostenga che Milan 2006/2007 > Juventus 2015/2016.



Il 2002-2003 fu emblematico : in italia il grande milan alla lunga mollò, ma a manchester la coppa la alzammo noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Tutto sport ha dato pure 6 a Buffon... tutte le altre testate 5!



Ha messo una barriera peggio di un bambino che gioca nei pulcini, si è fatto beffare sul suo palo e ha dimostrato riflessi ed esplosività senili.
Ci fosse uno che abbia sottolineato il disastro del portiere.
Metterei la firma affinchè giocasse altri 3 anni.
Szczęsny quel gol non lo avrebbe subito.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Febbraio 2018)

Segnatevi questo messaggio: Passa la Juve. E io vado a giocarmi il passaggio della Juve. State parlando del Tottenham come se fosse la squadra più forte del pianeta. Quando aldilà di alcuni elementi è una squadra scarsa. In difesa imbarazzanti.

Sto dominio degli Spurs si è visto solo sulle statistiche, perché di palle gol oltre gli effettivi gol non ne hanno avute. 

I due gol degli Inglesi sono due cappellate allucinanti di Buffon. Ma di che stiamo parlando? Le partite vanno guardate bene eh. La Roma è più forte degli Spurs. 

Mi salvo il commento, così lo riuso per il ritorno.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Febbraio 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Segnatevi questo messaggio: Passa la Juve. E io vado a giocarmi il passaggio della Juve. State parlando del Tottenham come se fosse la squadra più forte del pianeta. Quando aldilà di alcuni elementi è una squadra scarsa. In difesa imbarazzanti.
> 
> Sto dominio degli Spurs si è visto solo sulle statistiche, perché di palle gol oltre gli effettivi gol non ne hanno avute.
> 
> ...



In realtà ieri hanno giocato la sua peggior partita in questa edizione di Champions è anche cosi hanno dominato alla Juventus, io mi aspetto tutto altro Tottenham a Wenbley....


----------



## PM3 (14 Febbraio 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Segnatevi questo messaggio: Passa la Juve. E io vado a giocarmi il passaggio della Juve. State parlando del Tottenham come se fosse la squadra più forte del pianeta. Quando aldilà di alcuni elementi è una squadra scarsa. In difesa imbarazzanti.
> 
> Sto dominio degli Spurs si è visto solo sulle statistiche, perché di palle gol oltre gli effettivi gol non ne hanno avute.
> 
> ...



Anche io penso che la Juve ha tutte le carte in regola per passare il turno, essendo più forte degli Spurs.
Però esageri nel definire gli inglesi una squadra scarsa... Si in difesa sono osceni ma tecnicamente li vedo nettamente più forti della Roma (che tu hai citato), un Alli, un Kane, un Eriksen la Roma se li sogna, così come Dembele ieri non si è dimostrato così inferiore a Nianggolan (quest'ultimo più completo e decisivo).
Così come non vedo quale sia lo sbaglio di Buffon sul primo gol. E' uscito ed ha portato Kane a defilarsi sul sinistro piede debole... Se stava in porta Kane poteva controllare palla e piazzarla come voleva... Buffon ha fatto quello che doveva fare, ma Kane è stato più bravo. Sul secondo gol ha fatto la vaccata, ma come possiamo dire che il primo gol della Juve era in fuorigioco e che hanno fatto due vaccate i terzini del totthenam concedendo due rigori ingenui e stupidi (c'era anche un rigore su Kane non concesso)... Per il resto hanno dominato nettamente con altre due occasioni nette di Kane oltre i gol, imponendo il proprio gioco allo Stadium.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Febbraio 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> In realtà ieri hanno giocato la sua peggior partita in questa edizione di Champions è anche cosi hanno dominato alla Juventus, io mi aspetto tutto altro Tottenham a Wenbley....



Io valuto ciò che ho visto ieri. Ho visto una squadra ridicola in difesa. Una squadra che ha concesso rigori da polli e che deve ringraziare la traversa di Higuain. Una squadra che ha fatto 2 gol su 2 errori del portiere. Giocheranno, bene, schiaccieranno l'avversario, ma non fanno paura. Perché di palle gol ieri zero aldilà delle reti segnate. La Juve è forte, non è squadra scarsa eh. 

Vedremo a Londra che succederà, ma io punto sulla Juve. E sia chiaro, non tifo Juve, ma Milan. Però il Tottenham è ridicola come squadra, lo è storicamente più della Juve in Europa e come rosa è inferiore ai carcerati. Vedremo, nel dubbio scommetto sulla Juve.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Febbraio 2018)

imbattuti da 24 gare in casa.. 
hanno vinto pure contro Real e Dortmund 

sicuro che questi dati non fanno paura alla Juve ??
se è veramente così SONO FOLLI LOL


----------



## sacchino (14 Febbraio 2018)

Se il Tottenham si scansa come la metà delle squadre italiane è probabile che la Juve passi il turno.
Piantiamola di dire che la Juve è forte altrimenti diventiamo come il 90 % dei giornalai italiani (servi del potere), è la più forte...bla bla bla , anche quando vince contro 9, quando la var gli toglie rigori o quando giocano contro lo Scansuolo.


----------



## ralf (14 Febbraio 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Segnatevi questo messaggio: Passa la Juve. E io vado a giocarmi il passaggio della Juve. State parlando del Tottenham come se fosse la squadra più forte del pianeta. Quando aldilà di alcuni elementi è una squadra scarsa. In difesa imbarazzanti.
> 
> Sto dominio degli Spurs si è visto solo sulle statistiche, perché di palle gol oltre gli effettivi gol non ne hanno avute.
> 
> ...



Ma se li hanno presi a pallonate, 80 minuti nella loro area di rigore, hanno segnato un goal in fuorigioco netto, in più agli Spurs è stato negato un rigore evidente. La rube non ha un organizzazione di gioco ben definita (non sa far altro che parcheggiare il bus davanti alla porta), vive con giocate isolate dei singoli e vince in Italia solo perchè le altre o sono scarse, o non hanno una profondità di rosa, vedi il Napoli.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Febbraio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> imbattuti da 24 gare in casa..
> hanno vinto pure contro Real e Dortmund
> 
> sicuro che questi dati non fanno paura alla Juve ??
> se è veramente così SONO FOLLI LOL



Più sono grandi i numeri, più sale la probabilità che perdano....


----------



## leviatano (15 Febbraio 2018)

Valutando quello che si è visto nella gara di andata, i tre a centrocampo Alli, Eriksen che mangia in testa a Pjanic come costruzione di gioco, e Dembele, hanno tagliato come burro il centrocampo della Juventus.
e di sicuro i gobbi ad avere questi tre giocatori a centrocampo si fapperebbero come non mai rispetto alla gipsoteca che hanno nel reparto centrale.
Si guardano le occasioni ,ma non si guarda la mole di gioco prodotta dal Tottenham che ha schiacciato 80 minuti in area i campioni d'italia.
Pochettino poi ha messo Eriksen a costruire a centrocampo come mezzala, l'anticalcio in panchina dall'altra parte ha impiegato buona parte del secondo tempo a capire come porvi rimedio.
se queste sono pippe, possiamo dire che in difesa sono orrendi, ma da centrocampo in su è una delle migliori compagini in europa, non è un caso che hanno battuto il Real.


----------

